
Server under attack - chickenthief
My web server is being sent random URLs by some user right now. Is it possible to do something about it? It is more of a nuisance and I can easily lock the port but I could have spent the time doing other things.
======
setra
You could put your site behind cloudflare and enable one of the antispam
modes. It is intended for this purpose. They have a nice free tier.

~~~
chickenthief
What is the advantage of using cloudflare over only allowing port access
through an aws load balancer?

